# Uber doesn't want you driving forever



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

Obviously Uber does not want to keep drivers for much longer than 6 months which is why the rating system is as it is. They don't want employee's, they want sub contractors and they want them to be temporary. Uber is not interested in forming relationships with its drivers, that would lead to classification disputes.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*Uber wants autonomous cars, not Partner Drivers. Autonomous cars accept all ride requests and never cancel on passengers
I guess that means no more driver support from India, Oh what a shame ! *


----------

